# Tuck Him In Tight



## Apple Ice (Oct 4, 2014)

Slit the monster's throat under my bed

Become the demon hanging over my head



Drive to your end with our hope in the back

I catch you in the mirror and scream until it cracks




Trying to remember the good, never forgetting the bad

To snarl and smile is a fine line



You imprinted our cheeks with your brand

Isn't that what life's all about?




Let's not be mad

Tuck you in tight, Dad


----------



## escorial (Oct 5, 2014)

quirky in a nice way


----------



## Gumby (Oct 5, 2014)

A pretty dark piece, Apple Ice. I enjoyed the read and my only nit is the spacing of the lines which I found a bit distracting.

I am curious as to the line placement, though, and don't mean this as a criticism, only a comment.  In keeping with your first two lines, which have end rhymes, it seems as if the 'mirror' line would be better placed right after the 'driving' line as it would continue that rhyme pattern.It might just be the way my mind works, but I interpreted that as being a rear view mirror in which the passengers in the back are glimpsing 'Dad', as he drives them all to destruction.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 5, 2014)

Apple Ice--This poem became very personal to me, for reasons that are my own...Thank you for writing this and for giving my memories a voice,as I was not strong enough to do so...Peace...Jul


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks escorial, appreciate the comment. 

Gumby, thank you for commenting. I have implemented your suggestion as it clearly reads better now that I look at it. I tightened up the line spacing too. I have been struggling with this poem stylistically and so thank you for helping me out with that, I appreciate it.

Firemajic, I'm happy you connected, even though it must have been bitter-sweet. I'm always appreciative of your thoughts.


----------



## TKent (Oct 5, 2014)

Apple Ice, this was a really powerful poem. I am so glad you shared it with us!


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 5, 2014)

Really liked this, well done!


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you very much, TKent and Jeff. I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 5, 2014)

> isn't that what lifes all about?



Typo with "lifes" You know what it should be. 

Also I am distracted by the spacing, too. If it was how the forum formatted it look in FAQ about that problem. 

Overall, nice little piece.


----------



## Apple Ice (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks wainscottbl, I was looking at "lifes" for ages but had a brain fart and couldn't decide if it was right or not. Appreciate the comments


----------



## AnnePrice (Oct 6, 2014)

enjoyed this piece.


----------



## WKSwenson (Oct 17, 2014)

I really liked this. This sums up the sandwhich  generation very well. Thank you for sharing.


----------

